# Westfield Pope " Niagara" Headbadge Bicycle, Just Picked, Info Needed



## antque (Mar 10, 2014)

This bike was just picked off my local Craigs list. The bike was originally found on the side of the curb pickup and sold at a local flea market. The person who found it put new hard rubber tires on it. The bike is all original paint and has a Niagara head badge. Anyone have any info on this badge, Thanks


----------



## bike (Mar 10, 2014)

*Nice*

one of many names used by westfield no special significance.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2014)

I want!!!!!!!!! yum, drool, lust....
...mid-late 20's?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2014)

bike said:


> one of many names used by westfield no special significance.




I'll bet it's significant to the poster.... and me too! great bike!!!!


----------



## jkent (Mar 10, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I'll bet it's significant to the poster.... and me too! great bike!!!!




I second that!!!
Nice! And I like it ALOT.
JKent


----------



## bike (Mar 10, 2014)

*not knocking the bike*

I like it-I do not believe there is anything outsdanding or special about that name in that period say vs Cleveland or Westfield on the same badge.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 11, 2014)

whats the serial number? It looks to be early 20's.


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 11, 2014)

*Nigara motobike*



antque said:


> This bike was just picked off my local Craigs list. The bike was originally found on the side of the curb pickup and sold at a local flea market. The person who found it put new hard rubber tires on it. The bike is all original paint and has a Niagara head badge. Anyone have any info on this badge, Thanks




Here's one I picked up last year.they are westfield made.this bike came with w/w chain clinchers been look ing for a tire for a year phew.they seem to be a great bike and quality built


----------



## antque (Mar 11, 2014)

thanks nice bike, my serial number is M 30089


----------

